# Hello from Virginia Beach



## Bonita69 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I have always LOVED Halloween and makeup...Won many contest with my costumes...I have always purchased my makeup pieces but I am ready to make my own. I have always made the costume but never the appliance...hopefully with your help and knowledge I will be making my own!!
Very interested in gelatine.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Bonita


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

You can't help but learn something here Bonita. Welcome.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## pawspaws (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We have a lot of great teachers here. I'm not one of them, but there are a lot.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome, from up the road.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------

